# New Wheels!



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

Haven't been here in a while...Enjoy!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Those 15X10j are looking hard as hell. Is this what you had to do to stretch them on to your tires?
Nice pics, thanks for sharing Roy! Keep us updated, please.






or this






A good how to:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Stunning car! What a beauty.. is this the one that was featured in HPI magazine shot by dcd?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice, watanabe's ftw.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Sweet car, and the rims aswell, they suit the car really nice 

About the stretching, what kind of crapy tyreworkshops do you have in the UK.
In Sweden our tyreworkshop to this for breakfast without explosions & weights


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I've fallen in love... 
Stunning example !!! Looks wicked with those wheels


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

Dynamix said:


> Stunning car! What a beauty.. is this the one that was featured in HPI magazine shot by dcd?


Why yes it is!

Special thanks to DCD for his pictorial and hyrev for helping me out.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Gorgeous car mate. 

Is it a KPGC or PGC 10? I need one so bad


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, I love that car.
Got to get one of those, fantastic!


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

dean j said:


> Gorgeous car mate.
> 
> Is it a KPGC or PGC 10? I need one so bad


same I would love to know. It looks stunning


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

I need to get me one!!
Looks Great mate!!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Stunning!!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I love your Hakosuka!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

G.T.R said:


> same I would love to know. It looks stunning


As far as I know this is a replica


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Absolutely stunning car - huge fan :thumbsup:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> As far as I know this is a replica


replica


----------



## 47hako (Jan 27, 2007)

It is a genuine Nissan Skyline KGC10 :chuckle: 

It is NOT a genuine GT-R...:shy: 

But at $30,000US for a rusted out, non-running KPGC10, and starting at around $65,000US for running condition. I'll take my "clone" I can modify and enjoy everyday vs. a museum collectable that should only be restored.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

it's a beautiful car what ever model it is my friend well done ...


----------



## shazzie (Mar 29, 2008)

beautifull car i'm drooling over it lol


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

If i could find one i would buy it. :bowdown1:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

The best car i've seen on this site so far mate (apart from mine!)

Where did you find it? Is there any clubs or forums for these? They seem pretty hard to find, other than yahoo auctions


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Stunning! RS-Watanabe's looks soooo good on that!

Butuz


----------

